# Tv Antena Damaged?



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

In the rush to leave the campsite I forgot to lower the TV antena so drove the 40 minutes home with it up. The max speed I got up to was 65mph. I did not think to much about it at the time but I wonder if I could have damaged the base.

When I lowered it at home it appeared to rotate OK and drop own OK but I am not sure if I strained anything on the roof and have a potential for a water leak.

Do you think I should make a special trip to the storage and take a look?

Thanks

David


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to check it out. If only for your peace of mind. If it seems to be operating correctly, and you are not feeling any binding, my guess is it is OK. But, if it were me, I'd go up and check it out.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am with Doug. I would go check it to make sure that the base did not bend and damage the sealant.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

And don't feel bad about doing it. It is quite easy to forget. Mine was still up when we started to pull out at the Southeastern Spring Rally a couple of weeks ago, and if it wasn't for the sharp eyes of our fellow Outbackers, we would have driven home with it up also.
And like everybody said, if it cranks up and rotates without any bind, you are probably OK. But a quick inspection of the sealant around the base sure wouldn't hurt.

Bob


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

A friend of mine took a clothes pin and attached a red piece of cloth or plastic to it. He attaches it to the crank handle when it's up. The cloth hangs down and lets him know the antenna is still up when he does his pre-tow interior check.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> A friend of mine took a clothes pin and attached a red piece of cloth or plastic to it. He attaches it to the crank handle when it's up. The cloth hangs down and lets him know the antenna is still up when he does his pre-tow interior check.
> [snapback]113583[/snapback]​


That is a GREAT idea







.

You were lucky it didnt hit anything. I would take a look at the sealant just to make sure.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dancinmon said:


> A friend of mine took a clothes pin and attached a red piece of cloth or plastic to it. He attaches it to the crank handle when it's up. The cloth hangs down and lets him know the antenna is still up when he does his pre-tow interior check.
> [snapback]113583[/snapback]​


Just remember to 'Remove Before Flight'!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Somehow I find it hard to believe you will ever do again. It will be the first thing you check from now on









Even tho things can be missed, this is the reason both me and my DW do a walk around in opposite directions before we leave home or campground. Then 4 blocks away from home or at the campground exit, I stop and walk around myself one more time.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I bought a small red warning sign from CW to hang when an is up. I put it in the TV on the mirror so I dont miss it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Then 4 blocks away from home or at the campground exit, I stop and walk around myself one more time.
> [snapback]113643[/snapback]​


I thought I was the only one that did that.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would be concerned about leaks -- i would check it out soonest///


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> A friend of mine took a clothes pin and attached a red piece of cloth or plastic to it. He attaches it to the crank handle when it's up. The cloth hangs down and lets him know the antenna is still up when he does his pre-tow interior check.
> [snapback]113583[/snapback]​


Another trick I've heard is to hang the keys to your tow vehicle from the antenna crank handle.

Whatever works for you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Somehow I find it hard to believe you will ever do again. It will be the first thing you check from now on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of walk'n around...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

There's a TV antenna ???


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Then 4 blocks away from home or at the campground exit, I stop and walk around myself one more time.
> ...


Nope. Me too. I always pull to the first level spot I see and do a walk around and look everywhere, even under the rig. I check that all my pins are in locking the ball and WD snap-ups - everything.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I find it hard to believe you will ever do again. It will be the first thing you check from now on
> ...


After 25 years of tractor trailer driving, I know the benefit of a walk around. I love the safety chains and the emergency stop cable, just have no desire to see how well they work. Walking in both directions gives you 2 different views. I actually like it if my DW notices something. It is also why I always pull the trailer with my marker lights on, if the trailer lights go out, I know my light plug fell out and the TT brakes are now useless. I like the peace of mind.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

David:

I want to know how good was the tv reception while traveling??

Just Kidding









Hopefully, you will not have any damage!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Humpty said:


> David:
> 
> I want to know how good was the tv reception while traveling??
> 
> ...


Not bad. It was a little difficult to keep up the direction while travelling but once on a constant path.....









I shall have a chance to review the antena tonight to see if I have any damage to the roof/sealant. If there is anything to report I will post.

I took a look on top an it appears to be OK. No cracks around the base or the massive amount of sealant they use.


----------

